# Where can i buy Charcoal Soilmaster Select



## hariom (Sep 2, 2008)

hey guys,

does anyone know where i can buy Charcoal Soilmaster Select in Seattle or have it shipped to my place.

After reading several threads, I have concluded that Charcoal Soilmaster Select is better than Turface pro league.....

thoughts? suggestions? advice?

thanks!


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

Turns out that Turface is the replacement for Soil Master Select based off of a thread i just saw elsewhere. Check lesco.com for a dealer near you.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

I have not read anecdotes of anyone being able to buy the gray stuff for the past several years, 
so you may be out of luck no matter what name brand or resellers people claim it goes by now.

two gray clay alternatives;
http://www.aquariumplants.com/Freshwater_Aquarium_Plant_Substrate_p/ss.htm
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...group/77122-ada-prices-new-aqua-soil-new.html


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi hariom,

Soilmaster Select Charcoal was discontinued about 2 years ago followed by Turface Pro League Grey about 1 year ago. I have been looking at the Turface Pro League Heritage Red as an alternative. If you are looking for a grey colored heat treated montmorillonite clay product have been told that the aquariumplants.com substrate in the "Black Diamond" is very similar to Soilmaster Select Charcoal. Spypet is correct to check with you Lesco/John Deere Landscaping dealer for Turface products.

30 Gallon w/Turface Pro League Grey







This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x600.


----------



## skerzfan (Nov 25, 2010)

hariom said:


> hey guys,
> 
> does anyone know where i can buy Charcoal Soilmaster Select in Seattle or have it shipped to my place.
> 
> ...


I checked with a John Deere Landscaping place in Lincoln, NE a year or two back and they located a partial pallet of Charcoal SMS Pro's Choice in Kansas City. You might get lucky and someone may have some laying around yet.

How much do you need? If it's for a smaller tank, I could help you out. From what I've gathered it has fewer issues than have been reported with Turface.


----------



## abufisher (Jun 17, 2011)

they say SMS is discontinued.. i just picked up some from a nice fellow off the forums.. he has about 40lbs ? im not really sure on quantity but he is in arlington tx.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi abufisher,

Good for you! He probably had it in his garage or basement. It comes in 50# bags so he obviously used a little of it.


----------

